# the Leicester creepy crawly show



## yanster (Aug 11, 2011)

Parklands leisure centre
Wigston road
Oadby, 
Leicester

September 15th 2013.


If you require a stall they are £10/ 6 foot table.
Booking details can be found at Tropical Wonders - Flash Intro

for further information please contact Ian

07956389205


----------

